# Flathead boogie



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Reel Lady

I made this one for you  

Flathead boogie 

Old footage from a VHS camera and a shaky cameraman


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I cant beleive that you took the footage of my big flathead!


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

You need a bigger net!!lol

I will try that on my camera this weekend if i get a chance..


Insane----out


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry Mellon


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for thinking of me Robby  That was sure a nice fish :B 
Makes me crave catching a big :B catfish, that's for sure!
Marcia


----------

